
Skipping church? Facial recognition software could be tracking you - Animats
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/acts-of-faith/wp/2015/07/24/skipping-church-facial-recognition-software-could-be-tracking-you/
======
MrZongle2
_" A church will upload a database of photos of its members, and they usually
use security cameras they already have in place to match the video with
existing photos. Churches could use it to track regular attendance or see
who’s missing."_

What church is this? Our Lady of the Panopticon?

Why anyone would want to attend service at an Orwellian institution is beyond
me. For centuries, churches have been able to not only track headcount but
missing members (in the sense that an elderly attendee perhaps is unwell)
without resorting to such Big Brother nonsense.

Disgusting.

------
Jemaclus
This is pretty disturbing. I'm not sure I'd want to go to a church -- or any
institution, really -- where this kind of Orwellian behavior is acceptable.
Yikes.

